# Derailer V1



## chongmagic (Feb 20, 2020)

I have two of these old version PCBs so I decided to build one out. Someone always wants one when I have one on hand. I need to keep one for myself. I think this is the fourth one I've built 










						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## tcpoint (Feb 21, 2020)

I have so many pedals disappear.  I'm building another derailer (same reason).


----------



## cooder (Feb 21, 2020)

Super tidy! Great Drive it is! 
Is the layout the only difference between version 1 and 2? I haven't bothered comparing yet, just wondering if anyone knows of the bat.
I built version 1 board and like it.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 21, 2020)

cooder said:


> Super tidy! Great Drive it is!
> Is the layout the only difference between version 1 and 2? I haven't bothered comparing yet, just wondering if anyone knows of the bat.
> I built version 1 board and like it.



Just a real quick look over and the values are the same from memory. I think the newer version is wired in True Bypass.


----------



## chongmagic (Feb 21, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Just a real quick look over and the values are the same from memory. I think the newer version is wired in True Bypass.



The components are a little different, I am guessing since there is no buffer?


----------



## Robert (Feb 21, 2020)

Two resistors and a cap were removed, everything else is the same.


----------



## taxfree (Oct 21, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I have two of these old version PCBs so I decided to build one out. Someone always wants one when I have one on hand. I need to keep one for myself. I think this is the fourth one I've built
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what type of capacitor did you use for the 220p? Tantalum?


----------



## HamishR (Oct 23, 2020)

Looks like MLCC to me... Great looking build!


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 23, 2020)

taxfree said:


> what type of capacitor did you use for the 220p? Tantalum?



MLCC


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 23, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Looks like MLCC to me... Great looking build!



Thank you!


----------



## taxfree (Oct 23, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> MLCC


I must replace my ceramic with mlcc. There is information in the forum about the C24 (pcb V2) being replaced for Tantalus, but the reason is not informed.


----------

